# 1,032 ac Wilkes county deer lease $1,424



## jsims30 (Aug 9, 2016)

We have a 1,032 acre deer club 2 years old and wasn't hunted for 3 years prior, in Wilkes County,, looking for one member. Club is QDM managed for 2 years with 140+" buck killed first year. Dues will be $1,424 due March 1st every year with membership running from March 1st to March 1st. There is no refund / discounts for late joiners this year. There will be a total of 8 members. Property has swamps, few scattered duck ponds and many hardwood draws, also has planted pines and mixed natural timber with several projected food plots. Club has power and camp area. Email for further questions @ jallensims@aol.com or call/text after 5pm Jerry(678-863-0367) or Allen (404-797-0702) you can check out pictures at https://m.facebook.com/groups/586047381490897?tsid=0.6681393659673631&source=typeahead


----------



## jsims30 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------

